# Oriskany Report



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a great group out of Atlanta that we got out on the Oriskany yesterday on board the H2O Below. It was a really great time with some great divers. The vizibility on the surface is improving. There is still a layer of green water on the surface, but you can see the subsea buoys now atleast. There is a 13 degree thermocline at around 30 feet. The surface temperature was 84 degrees and the bottom temperature was 71. The viz down on the wreck was about 60-70ft, and it got better the deeper you got. The life on the Oriskany was breathtaking. The bait fish are swirling around the tower by the thousands, and the octopus inhabit every little nook. There is now a resident turtle that has been hanging out on the wreck for a couple of weeks, and he was spotted lying on the flight deck during the dive, and then he popped up to the surface while we were on our surface interval. They really are beautiful creatures. We stayed around for two dives as always, and then headed back home. Weeds are starting to form up on the surface, and as we were headed in we passed a huge sunfish that was following the weed line. He wouldn't come back up for the camera's though. He must have been camera shy, but there was a gigantic school of chicken dolphin under this weedline. I would have killed to have my gun with me. There must have been a hundred dolphin just under the surface. It was an amazing site to see them light up the water. All in all it was another great day on the water, and on the Mighty O.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet report Rich! Thanx!


----------

